# Audi A6 Avant brake warning light issue



## Ari_Karjalainen (Dec 23, 2005)

Hello,
I am having problems with my Audi A6, 2.5 TDI (-02). Every time I make a _right_ turn a bit faster, the brake system warning light lights up and the system beeps for three times. This happens only when I make a right turn.
At first I though it must be due to insufficient amount of brake fluid, since the sensor is on the other far side of the brake fluid compartment. How ever, there is right amount of fluid in the system, and it does not leak.
I have changed new disks and brake pads to rear wheels and new pads to front wheels.
Despite this warning, brakes function completely OK, including ABS and ESP. The sound of the warning is veeery annoying.
Any suggestion how I could start to resolve this problem?
Thanks in advance!
Ari
Helsinki, Finland


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

you may want to hook up to a VAG-COM and see if you are throwing any fault codes to do with your ABS system. I've heard of some people having problems with it. since you said you changed the pads I assume they have the sensor in them. it could be an issue with the sensor connection on the pads comming loose. but I'd hook up to a VAG first


----------



## Fallacy (Apr 14, 2003)

*Re: (joemamma)*

you might have a bad sensor in the reservoir, in that case you would need a new reservoir.. i would double check your fluid and your pad wear


----------

